# Ideas needed for dubia roaches in terrarium



## MrWhippet (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi,
I have bought some dubia roaches for my male Crestie and normally when I feed him live food, I take him out of his terrarium as he has ingested a bark chip in the past. I am going away for two nights soon and I want to put some roaches in his terrarium but I don't want them all over the place.
Do they climb? Does anyone have any recommended containers I could use that would allow him to get to them but them to not get out?!
They are 1 cm in size. I did think about the Exo Terra Worm Dish?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

just use a small smooth sided dish and they won't climb out, if it is rough the will. also if the dish gets water on the sides they will climb too.


----------

